# Car owned for 1 year



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Did I read somewhere on here that you had to have registered in your name the car you wish to bring into Portugal for a minimum of 12 months?


Thanks


David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

David

If you're emigrating to PT then you can import one car per person on a tax free basis but it has to have been registered to the importer for at least one year. 

There are a few other requirements as well and you'll find them by using the search function here.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Did I read somewhere on here that you had to have registered in your name the car you wish to bring into Portugal for a minimum of 12 months?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


As TM says if you're moving to Portugal and want to bring a car and change it to Portuguese plates you must have owned it and been a Non Portuguese Resident for a min period of 12 months prior to your move, plus various other hurdles.

If you want to visit Portugal with a car then the car can only stay in Portugal for a max of 183 days in any 12 month period but you can only stay without Registering your Residence 3 months, once you register Residence you* cannot* legally drive a non Portuguese registered vehicle.

Successful Matriculation depends on preparation


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

TM and CM,many thanks both for your prompt replies.



Very grateful,



David


----------

